# Importine Horses



## barnbratt93 (Nov 22, 2009)

I will try to keep this short because there is alot to this.

In the last week I put up an add looking for a horse that I can buy my sister for her birthday. I get one from a lady who says that she runs a "placement" centre and has the perfect horse for me. She sends me pictures and videos and what not, the owners contact and EVERYTHING! Even copies of the horses papers!

I was talking to the owner and she has to place her horse because of where she lives they have changed the laws and horses where she lives coincides with the law and her keeping her horse. I found out that she and her horse are in Cameroon, Africa!! 

I live in Canada and was just wondering what the process was for importing a horse from Africa to Canada was and what all was involved. I have tried contacting Equine Canada and I'm not getting a respons.

This horse is beautiful and is placing in the top 4 ALL the time. It is a once in a lifetime oppurtunity!


----------



## SuperStarsSugar (Sep 9, 2009)

Um. This sounds like it could concievably be an elaborate scam. If its not, importation can be very expensive, but I think FedEx actually handles shipping horses.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

SuperStarsSugar said:


> Um. This sounds like it could concievably be an elaborate scam. If its not, importation can be very expensive, but I think FedEx actually handles shipping horses.


I agree sounds too much like some of those scams to me.

If not then there is quarantine and vet cost and everything. Will run you about $3500+ just for that and shipping the horse over. Also takes quite a bit of time.


----------



## SuperStarsSugar (Sep 9, 2009)

And it's stressful for the horse. But if it's something you want to look into, I'm not going to discourage you.


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

It's a scam. I've seen it in dogs, cats and other small animals but I didn't think it had spread to horses.


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

this is a scam i got contacted about a fresian from paris not so long ago, sounded perfect but it is definatly a scam, they get you to give them money for transport and they keep it and arent heard from again


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

scam scam scam


----------



## QtrHorse (Oct 13, 2008)

This is a SCAM. It is very, very important that you don't give these people any information about yourself. No name, address, telephone, anything! If they contact you again tell them you have reported them to the police.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

SCAM.

There is no horse. If you insist on going through with this, you'll be out money and won't have a horse for your sister.


----------

